# are these the books i want?



## jumps4 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have no books just the internet are these what i should buy first?
http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...ctice,+Volume+1&update_continue_shopping=true

http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...tices,+Volume+2&update_continue_shopping=true

or is there something better suited for a beginner
steve


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 4, 2012)

Do not see why not. I first started years ago with an old text that the local college was using for their machine shop students. I also picked up some from the series called Workshop Practice Series. Most I got used and a Machinery's Handbook 16th edition as well. At the shop we have the more current edition naturally.
Pierre


----------



## jgedde (Sep 4, 2012)

You, for sure, want these first...  _Machine Shop Essentials _and _Machine Shop Know-How_.  Both by Frank Marlowe.  I can't recommend these enough!

The Moltrecht books you mention are good too, but Marlowe is by far the best.

The Machinist's Bedside Reader series by Guy Lautard are fun reads too if you can find them for a good price.

John


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks pierre and john  
john yours sound like they are starting out really basic i will take a peak at those i'm doing a lot now but nothing wrong with backing up and seeing if i'm doin it right.
I also need to get a better grasp on feeds and speeds, chip load and more 
and as pierre said the machinist handbook
I was looking at the others because i thought they we reasonable
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 4, 2012)

is this the correct Machinery's Handbook   it is $134.00 large print with a cd also
and i could only find 1 marlowe machine shop book essentials it is $90.00 used

are these a good price and place to start?
steve


----------



## nolo (Sep 4, 2012)

I found this:
http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Shop-Essentials-Questions-Answers/dp/0975996339/ref=pd_sim_b_1

The second edition is $44.95 + $3.99 shipping at one of the sellers.  I like how another seller has it for $220.93.  What is he thinking?


----------



## ScrapMetal (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll save you some money.  Shop here for Marlow's books - http://www.metalartspress.com/   They pretty much come straight from the author.  I highly recommend them.

-Ron


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 4, 2012)

thank you nolo 
but i think that one is too basic according to some of the reviews it explains how to use pliers and screwdrivers in the beginning i'm glad i looked though
steve


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 4, 2012)

As far as Machinery's Handbook goes, I recommend shopping for an older used one. Not a lot has changed in the last few editions, and you can save quite a few bucks on it. It seems that every time they add something, and they do add things, they leave things out. That's why some people have several editions, spread over several years. All the basic necessities like thread dimensions and machine standards haven't changed, so an older one will serve for many years.


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks ron 
not a bad price and after rereading the reviews and adding in johns comments i'm going to order them
i could be using pliers wrong   lol
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 4, 2012)

I think i'll get the new Machinery's Handbook because it probably has up to date cnc stuff plus i like the cd idea, right on my machine
and look for an older one in the near future.
ok i think i have a good start
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 4, 2012)

ok i ordered the 2 marlowe books is the Machinery's Handbook with the cd for $134.00 seem like the right price i might as well order it also?
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 4, 2012)

I bought the Machinery's Handbook and cd set also
the only thing that was upsetting was florida got me for tax   lol
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 4, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for their input
steve


----------



## ScrapMetal (Sep 5, 2012)

No problem Steve.  I think you'll really get a lot out of Frank's books.  I've read all of them and keep re-reading them to try and absorb as much as I can. (Seems I don't have a lot to work with these days. ) 

The Machinery's Handbook is a little bewildering in that it contains more information than you ever thought could exist for some of the "simplest" mechanisms (nothing is "simple").  A truly amazing collection of standards and specifications.

Enjoy!

-Ron


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 5, 2012)

Steve,
Whilst you have got yourself a copy of a new edition might I suggest that you dont drop Machinery's completely from your search/want list.



Tony Wells said:


> I recommend shopping for an older used one...... It seems that every time they add something......they leave things out


Keep an eye out for an older edition as well. Like Tony says there is some good info in the older books that has been dropped but I would consider still relevant to todays machining. If one pops up at a good price, Snap it up.

Cheers Phil


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks guys I got my books and cd
1 was for welding and i still have to get "machineshop know-how"
steve


----------

